# Australia Running Low on E-Cig Stock Due to Coronavirus Shut Downs



## Hooked (25/2/20)

https://www.vapingpost.com/2020/02/...on-e-cig-stock-due-to-coronavirus-shut-downs/
21 Feb. 2020

"With 90% of the world’s vaping hardware produced in China, Australian stockpiles are dwindling and retailers and distributors alike are concerned. While some have already run out of certain items, others are fearing that they only have enough supplies to last a few weeks. “We’re feeling the pinch on our more popular devices,” said Chris Monchgesang, the chief operating officer for Vape Traders, a major distributor. “It hasn’t been the most enjoyable time.” ...

Importing from US and UK markets, which have much larger stockpiles of hardware, is the last go-to option. But they’re running low and at some point they’re going to run out.” ... a US wholesale vape supplier has also told customers they are expecting “a major national shortage on coils and hardware” between late February and early April.

Reactions: Informative 3


----------



## M.Adhir (25/2/20)

i suspect this should be the case for SA as well.
Unless stores are ordering from the chinese sites US warehouses (where there is limited stock and probably higher cost).

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------

